# Overclocking GTS 450



## k_v (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, i have a Zotac GTS 450 . I was thinking about overclocking it .

Is it advisable to do it? If so , how do i go about it ??

Any help would be nice . Thanks


----------



## vickybat (Jan 14, 2011)

Download MSI After burner utility. Install and run the app. You will see memory clock in mhz & core clock in mhz.  Increment core clock by 5 and memory clock by 10. Check the system stability after each increment. When the system starts freezing, then that is the threshold point. Decrement both core and memory clock by a factor of 10 from that point to achieve stability.

Check the temperature levels as you overclock and keep it below 60c - 65 c in idle imo.

To know the results in games, download and install fraps to check the increase in fps as you overclock.

Post your results in this section.


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2011)

for OCing  nvidia cards I would suggest you to use EVGA precision instead.

900MHz core clock speed  and 2000 MHz memory clock considered as the safe limit for GTS 450 though your speed may vary.

Increase the clock speed to 850 Mhz and after that increase it by 10 Mhz each time and make sure to run stability test after each speed increament and keep the gpu load temp under 80C.


----------



## k_v (Jan 15, 2011)

So i used the MSI Afterburner utility to overclock . Kept increasing the Core Clock and Memory Clock and used Furmark as the Stress Tester as recommended on this page:
How to overclock the GTS 450 | PC Format

This is what i've settled on currently :

*img94.imageshack.us/img94/2606/gts450.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I used Grand Theft Auto 4 as the medium for checking the change in performance . Now it runs on high detail on 1024x768 without any lag !! Well the low res is because im still on a paltry 15" CRT . The game used to lag heavily on high settings before the OC


----------



## topgear (Jan 16, 2011)

^^ GTA4 with all settings maxed out will run smoothly @ 1024*768 even at the stock clock speed of GTS450

GTA4 has a inbuilt benchmarking tool - can you measure the performance before and after the OC with that and post the results in here ?


----------

